# some results



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

after not feeling well over Xmas I forced doc to test me again. I get some more results tomorrow but over the phone he told me my tsh was 7.39. I will get my t 3 and 4 tomorrow. my question is I got it tested right eforre Xmas Around dec 15 and tsh was 2.77. why the sudden change. I really think hash hit since then. advice please. I will keep you posted. as well my hypoglycemia symptoms have gotten worse a bit so i have to eat better to stabilize.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> after not feeling well over Xmas I forced doc to test me again. I get some more results tomorrow but over the phone he told me my tsh was 7.39. I will get my t 3 and 4 tomorrow. my question is I got it tested right eforre Xmas Around dec 15 and tsh was 2.77. why the sudden change. I really think hash hit since then. advice please. I will keep you posted. as well my hypoglycemia symptoms have gotten worse a bit so i have to eat better to stabilize.


Balancing hypothyroid and hypoglycemia is not easy. They do affect one another in a very great way.

So......................getting on track w/ the diet is going to be a huge help to you. I wish for you to feel better.

Please let us know the rest of your test results when they come in and take care of yourself in the meantime!


----------

